# LCD Suggestions for Fred Flintstone



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

I’m upgrading my Fred Flintstone 1988 20" Toshiba CRT. lddude: The tv will be in a fairly bright living room with lots of natural light, so plasma is out. We don’t have cable, satellite or over the air tv and don’t want it. We watch netflix or games a few days a week for my 6 year old son and don’t plan to change our viewing habits. 

I have seen high definition video and can appreciate it, but for the two or three hours a week we might watch we're not going to upgrade to cable, etc. to get high definition, primarily because for Fred and Wilma it’s not currently important to us. I expect our viewing to remain primarily be lower resolution netlix and dvd video. At some point, we’ll get a Blu Ray player, but don’t have plans for that now. In short, we intend to stay with low definition video for the next several years.

My question goes to whether a lower definition display (720p) might be a better viewing experience with our typical sources than with a high definition display (1080p). I’ve seen poor video look really bad through a high definition display, so I don’t want to torture myself by buying a high definition display while watching low definition video.

When Wilma and I upgrade to Blu Ray, the choice will be obvious (high def 1080p). But I'm looking for input on how to upgrade without upgrading into dissatisfaction with what we have.

Constructive thoughts are appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Fred Flintstone (aka Larry)


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

Tricky question. I was not aware that plasma could not deal with lots of room light. Plasma seems to be really good at blacks, so I figure it would be better.

If you want a temp upgrade, it might be worth your time to go to wal-mart, best buy, and stalk the open box items. They WILL come down in price. They will come with a full warranty, but just be cheaper. 720p stuff is usually on pallets in Wal-mart for cheap. You can even look for open box or refurbished stuff from tiger direct.

Do you have a modern computer with DVI or HDMI out? As little as you watch, it might be worth streaming quality movies instead of buying a blu-ray player. http://www.vudu.com/

If you were closer, I'd try to unload my 32" CRT HDTV real cheap. It's heavy, but it looks great with standard TV, and colors are great for 720p too.


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just received my replacement Sony (to replace the problem SXRD with the green blob issue) and I have a VERY bright Great Room setup. I have NO problem viewing the TV in the daytime, at all. I'm sure this is not just what Sony TV's do. Any LCD/LED TV will be bright enough I'm sure. Oh, and btw...welcome to the 21st century!! 

Jeff


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Generic said:


> Tricky question. I was not aware that plasma could not deal with lots of room light. Plasma seems to be really good at blacks, so I figure it would be better.


Plasmas in the past (I haven't seen much on the latest models) had glass screens as opposed to the matte screens of LCD/LED tvs. Glass screens reflect ambient lighting disrupting the image. That is/was the main reason LCD/LED is recommended in bright rooms.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Even the modern day plasmas with supposed anti-reflection screen still have quite a bit of glare. I have to do a very good job of blocking light when we watch, right down to covering up the clock on the microwave. Maybe I'm just to picky.

They have a great picture, though.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmm, this seems appropriate for that era LED lighting.


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Integra8 - thanks for the welcome. I know I'm totally stone aged on this topic. We listen to music rather than 
watch movies, etc.

FWIW, my 1988 Toshiba exhibits a bit of reflection, too. In big box stores the LCDs do a much better job, to my eyes, than Plasmas. I agree that plasmas do somethings better than LCDs, but my biggest obstacle to address is reflection - well, after having a decent picture.

In shopping, I'm seeing the open box stuff at Best Buy isn't much less expensive than a brand new, current technology LCD at Costco, etc. Open box saves $100 or so and that's not much given the rate at which technology and quality seems to be changing.

I do welcome other thoughts from all of you.

Larry

OK, I took a DVD to my brother-in-law's house and watched it on his 52" Sony 1080p 240Hz tv. It looks fine. I'm off to a 1080p display and will likely go for a 240Hz TV. Either a 47" or 55" Vizio. Sorry for the apparently dumb question.


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

There are no dumb questions! When my TV is off I see the room reflected in the screen, even when it's on and it switches to a commercial I see the refections, but once a picture or show or Blu Ray is on all I see is picture and no reflection. With my SXRD I saw reflections galore, not anymore!! Loving my new tv!

Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Integra8 said:


> I just received my replacement Sony (to replace the problem SXRD with the green blob issue) and I have a VERY bright Great Room setup. I have NO problem viewing the TV in the daytime, at all. I'm sure this is not just what Sony TV's do. Any LCD/LED TV will be bright enough I'm sure. Oh, and btw...welcome to the 21st century!!
> 
> Jeff


Hello,
I too received a replacement LCD from Sony for my KDS-55A3000. The crazy thing is that at least with my Model, getting a replacement is really difficult whereas the XBR1, XBR2, 2000 and 2020 Models all are much more likely to get replacement offers.

I think much of this stems from Sony dumping the A3000's on the Market as they originally were set to retail for $3000, $3300, and $3500 Dollars for the 50, 55, and 60 Inch Models only to sell them for less than half that amount when blown out at Best Buy and places like Sears. Also, it seems Optical Block failures were not as common, but I had 2 failures in 10 Months and on the last failure which happened 12-30-2010 Sony still would not offer a replacement. 

Go figure that on a lark I Emailed Sony Listens a month later and got a phone call a few days later offering me a KDL-55EX500 for free. So it ended up working out amazing as I got my OB replaced, scored a 2nd free Lamp from Best Buy when I was only supposed to get 1 replacement Lamp right after getting the OB Replaced and got a free 55 Inch LCD that I could not be happier with.

The EX500 is a great TV and I actually prefer it to any of the Edge Lit LED Sony's that I have seen. The Fully LED Backlighted LCD's with Local Dimming are the best, but are still quite expensive. The EX500 is a CCFL Model that really has exceeded all expectations I could have possibly had. I was squarely in the Plasma side of the Panel debate and would never had purchased an LCD, but after doing a good bit of research, going to see it in person, and talking to a good friend who is a Salesmen at a Sony Dealer I ended up keeping it. All of the time leading up to it coming I was planning on selling it and buying a Panasonic VT25 Plasma, but was so intrigued that I opened the box and hooked it up and the rest is history.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Congtrats on the TV!! Enjoy!!

Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jeff,
What SXRD Model did you originally have and what replacement were you given? Also, did you have to pay any additional costs? Regardless, I am really happy for you that you got a Replacement that you are happy with.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Jeff,
> What SXRD Model did you originally have and what replacement were you given? Also, did you have to pay any additional costs? Regardless, I am really happy for you that you got a Replacement that you are happy with.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I had (still have, now it's in the bedroom!) a KDS-55A2020. My replacement is a KDL-55NX810. I had to pay $480. which included shipping. With our high medical costs any kind of replacement tv would have been impossible. If the green blob hadn't happened, I would have had to keep replacing bulbs and keep the tv, which would have been ok. But...now that I''ve seen the light, it's a huge step up in pic quality. I popped in Meet the Robinsons last night and it was just spectacular! My SXRD never showed the detail and color that this tv does effortlessly.

Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Integra8 said:


> I had (still have, now it's in the bedroom!) a KDS-55A2020. My replacement is a KDL-55NX810. I had to pay $480. which included shipping. With our high medical costs any kind of replacement tv would have been impossible. If the green blob hadn't happened, I would have had to keep replacing bulbs and keep the tv, which would have been ok. But...now that I''ve seen the light, it's a huge step up in pic quality. I popped in Meet the Robinsons last night and it was just spectacular! My SXRD never showed the detail and color that this tv does effortlessly.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff,
You did fantastic when it comes to what you paid for that Model. Many Owners of XBR1 and XBR2's have had to pay far more than that to get an NX810 of that size. Very well played sir.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

It would have been more but they credited the bulb we bought last year, which brought it down to that amount which includes tax and shipping. We feel we received an unbeatable deal.

Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jeff,
I have followed the SXRD OB issue with considerable attention for several years across many platforms and can honestly say that is the lowest out the door price I have seen for a 55NX810.

The weird thing with what went wrong with my A3000 is that both times it was barely larger than a Pencil thin line that went from the bottom of the Screen to the top and never seemed to grow in the time I waited for Repair. To be honest, had I not gotten Netflix, I would not have noticed it as much as it was really only noticeably on White Screens such as the Netflix start up screen.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi JJ! Is the beach crowded?! No doubt I'm sure! Miss the eye candy! This would never had happened in any way, shape, or form had the OB not gone bad on the SXRD. The money I paid for the NX810 is by far the best deal I've made and money well spent in a very long time!

Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ever since Dr.Beach rated Siesta Key Beach the number 1 Beach in the United States, there has definitely been an uptick of traffic even as were are decidedly in the Off Season. It is hard to describe just how hot it truly is here of late. It has been 95 Degrees with high Humidity to provide Heat Indexes that are downright cruel.

One of my favorite Tennis Courts is the one that is in the same Parking Lot as the Beach and it is hard to get a Parking Spot. Not hard to get a Court however, but I honestly love Playing around Noon when the Sun is blasting down. Problem is I have to drag and cajole my friends to get them to Play at this time and all think I am crazy...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Ever since Dr.Beach rated Siesta Key Beach the number 1 Beach in the United States, there has definitely been an uptick of traffic even as were are decidedly in the Off Season. It is hard to describe just how hot it truly is here of late. It has been 95 Degrees with high Humidity to provide Heat Indexes that are downright cruel.
> 
> One of my favorite Tennis Courts is the one that is in the same Parking Lot as the Beach and it is hard to get a Parking Spot. Not hard to get a Court however, but I honestly love Playing around Noon when the Sun is blasting down. Problem is I have to drag and cajole my friends to get them to Play at this time and all think I am crazy...
> ...


On a visit to back to FL 2.5 yrs ago, I near died from the humidity! I have become a desert rat and love the dryness! The beach was impossible to get to when I lived there. Parking was nonexistent and people would kill themselves to get a spot before you, going the wrong way, etc. No thanks! Lido Beach is a little better but then the city put in that odd colored sand!! My daughter used to take lessons at the Sarasota Racquet Club with Mr. Rick.

Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am quite fond of Lido and my ex gf lived on Cleveland Street or Avenue which is right across the street from Lido Beach. While I quite like Lido, I am not a huge fan of Saint Armands Circle. Especially during turista season. However, the Sunglasses Shop that is right on the Circle going towards Lido is one of the finest I have ever been to. Simply awesome selection of Sunglasses. I am a huge Maui Jim fan and when one of my Lenses cracked, they most kindly swapped out a Lens from a pair they had for sale. Really glad I have a popular Model. They also sell ridiculously expensive Brands like Gucci, Cartier, Tag Heuer, etc that on the whole offer poor Lens Technology and few are even Polarized. Really sad for 700-1000 Dollar Sunglasses.
However, they do also have a great selection of Costa Del Mar, Maui Jim, Arnette and others that offer top shelf performance.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Lived on Grant St! Rented an apt. for $500 a month and I was just a short walk across Ben Franklin Dr. from the pravillion and beach. Back in the 70's St. Armands was nice and quiet. Now it's just another tourist trap with overpriced goods. I still remember the old wooden bridges and being able to fish off the causeway and other bridges. But what I miss the most...Yoders Amish Rest.!! Sooooo Mr. Flintstone, what's happening on the TV front?!

Jeff


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: LCD Suggestions for Fred Flintstone (Update)*

Hey guys, Fred Flintstone here.
I tried out a DVD on my brother in law's Sony LCD. It looked fine. I decided to take the leap and buy a 47" Vizio, 1080p and 240Hz refresh rate. It's fantastic. Not sure if there is upsampling in the tv or not, but the picture on plain DVDs is fine. No Blu Ray yet; my wife thinks DVDs look FANTASTIC. Obviously, she's never seen Blu Ray!

So, thanks for entertaining my question. I'm one satisfied viewer.

Larry


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Larry,
Vizio really makes some excellent Panels and are somewhat unsung, but really have been coming on strong of late. I am so glad you have found a TV you are happy with.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Vizo would have been my choice had my SXRD not have gone bad. My very inexpensive 55NX810 seems to be working great so far...except for a lip sync issue.

Jeff


----------

